# WooHoo - time for another NJ PLAYDATE!!!



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey all!! As promised, I am starting to plan my new NJ playdate for Sunday August 10th!! Hope that this does not fall on too many vacations, and that lots of you can make it.
We hope to see some new babies - ie: Guapo - Poornina & her babies,hopefully Bailey and anyone else new or with a new Baby!!

Hope to see all our active boys - Brady, Kubrick, Havee & Teddy - they are exhausting to just watch!!!! 

Hope that our shy babies come - and find that we really are all ok - Gryff(I bet he will come out of the garden this time) 

And Duncan - dont forget to bring your big sister - the Havanese ambassador

I think that I will fill some baby pools for some swimming - bring their suits! And do a good old Pizza party! 

So please let me know if you can make it. And anyone passing thru to or from vacation - you are welcome!! 

Laurie


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you Laurie.

Luna, Sylvia and I can make it ! We have been holding the date. We will not arrive late this time.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Sounds like a great time Laurie. "Hav" fun everyone and make sure to post lots of pictures!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Laurie, where in NJ are you? we have a place in Chatham.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh I have to check my calendar. I think we may have plans but I will check.
I hope the ambassador doesn't see this thread!!! Otherwise she'll have me changing all our plans around.LOL!!
Laurie,very nice of you to offer to host this again.
Hopefully,we can make it too!!
D


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

We are new Havanese owners and would be interested in joining this play date. We are located near Valley Forge, PA. Any idea how close that is to you?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Looking forward to it, and will confirm for sure in the next couple of weeks.

Thanks so much Laurie!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We were just talking about this yesterday. I told DH he has to take that day off because we had to go the playdate. As of now, we will be there!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay - Michele, Joe, Sylvia and Kordelia - we look forward to seeing you all!!

Dot - I dont know but I think in a previous thread about the last playdate, you promised you would come with Duncan and Danielle !! You better tell her that the computer is down for the summer!! hehe :biggrin1:

Moxie and Jake&Jaz - we are in Hillsborough New Jersey, which is in the southern part of Somerset County - in Central Jersey. I think it is doable for both of you. We would love to have you!!


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Laurie - I hear you are about 1.5 hours from me so YES, it would be doable. I will check hubby's schedule and see if we can make it. It's so nice of you to open your home to everyone. 
WARNING - Jake and Jazz are still in that puppy stage. Having us there might cause major IWAP syndrome. :bounce:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Laurie!

Thank you so much for inviting all of us, you are such a sweetheart! Carlito, Nico, Tony and I will be there! If there is anything specific that you would like us to bring, food or otherwise, just let us know 

YAaaaaaay!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

you say it as if IWAP is a bad thing???ound: I am thinking that is a good thing - hehe
Yay - Kristin, I am so glad you guys can make it!! I would love to do another "donation" party but not sure yet exactly what. I might check with Havanese Rescue to see if they can use some items. I will let you guys know. 

To all you newcomers - sorry , but whenever I have a playdate, I try to made it something that can benefit other dogs. last time we collected a TON of donations for the local shelter, and earned some money to help out a Havanese breeder in need.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I will be there with Phoebe, Javi & Otto.

Moxie - I'm in Mo'town and it takes about a half hour to get to Laurie's. 

Arlene


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Laurie -

I like the idea of donating to Havanese Rescue - How about another auction?

Arlene


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh Laurie we would so love top come but I think it would be a little bit too far for us. But guess what we will meet next month. I can't believe it next month. I am sooo excited. Betzie will love to meet all the new people. Have fun on your playdate. We will be in Michigan on vacation then.


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi :
I would have loved to meet many of you guys, but we will be awy on vacation , hopefully next time
maria v and Dusty


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, barring any unforeseen circumstances with the wedding... things always seem to keep coming up, Kubrick and I will definitely be there! I'm very excited about the next play date! It was really nice getting Kubrick so tired for once.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*IWAP-syndrome*???

all I can say : PICTURES PLEASE!! *grins*


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Mollie and I would love to attend . We are so excited to meet you and all of the other havs!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurie, I am going to try my best to attend. But I will have to check my DH's schedule.

Michele, Geri, Diana and other LI residents, how is the traffic going to Laurie's place? Benji has major carsickness and he can only travel on empty stomach. He is OK with Bonine for a distance of 2 hours without stop and go traffic. We have never done a day trip with 2-hour drive each way. Please educate me as to the LI traffic and the best routes/ modes of transport. 

Thanks,
Best,
Poornima


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poornima, I usually leave my house at about 9:30-10 am and it takes me about 1hr 20 mins if I am lucky. At that time of the morning, traffic is pretty good. It's the trip back that will take a bit longer.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Laurie!
Count the 4 of us in! We are looking forward to it.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks, Laurie - looks do-able for sure from Chatham. Sounds like fun and a great idea to make it charitable.


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Laurie - Count us in !! Tom and I will be bringing Jake & Jasmine. It will be their first play date......and maybe their last if they don't behave !! When you have time, please send directions and let me know what you'd like me to bring. I love the idea of charitable contributions to help out other Hav's !!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well Linda - I dont think I had any doubts that you would come - 

I am so excited to have so many new people already!! We cannot wait to meet our new friends, Mollie, and Moxie, and Jake, and Jaz - and hopefully Benji & Lizzie - this is gonna be so much fun. I am sure that Jake & Jaz will have a ball and be great - we have lots of "regulars" who are quite active so they will fit right in. 
I have not heard back from HRI yet on the donations, but will let you all know.
As much as I would like to do another auction, I dont think I will have the time to make anything as I am committed to making 6 blankets for Nationals. 
I will keep you all up to date, and please keep letting me know if you can come. My list is getting long already - I am So excited!!!:whoo:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I want to come! (
I'll have to settle for lots of pictures!


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Suuske747 said:


> *IWAP-syndrome*???
> 
> all I can say : PICTURES PLEASE!! *grins*


Suuske - you asked for it......Hehehe.....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

IWAP, IWAP, IWAP. and IWAJPD!!! I want a Jersey play date!!!!! awww I so wish we were closer Laurie!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Me too Missy!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

OK-We are awaiting My DH's schedule for August to see if he is off. For some strange reason, my mom's not jumping at the chance to come this time. She had a wonderful time (and fell in love with Lito) but I think she was scarred by driving (and alot of stopping) in traffic for 3 hrs with two kids who had to go to the bathroom and one puking, carsick Teddyuke: Hmm, strange, huh? That's not a good time?ound: We did have to laugh alot! It was all worth it to see everyone.

Now if it was a shorter ride she would love to come. She did offer to come and watch the kids if we can come though!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well Sir Teddy needs to come see his Godmommy - so Mark better take off!!! I want to see Sophia and Nicholas too!!! I hope you guys can make it.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Laurie- I am not letting up! You know how he is with taking off his weekends he works. Argh!!!

Teddy would be disappointed if he missed it Poor guy! I just wish I could do more about his carsickness. Maybe now that he is a little older his vet would allow me to give him something. I will have to check again.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*Donation decision*

Hello all - I just wanted you all to know that I have been working with a "supply" person within HRI and asked what they need and we could collect as donations at the playdate. 
What HRI needs the most are as follows:
Belly Bands - Medium 
Bitch Britches - Medium
Harnesses (step in kind) - 15 " - 20" girth
and 6' leashes ( not the flexi ones)

If you are coming to my playdate, and would like to donate items to HRI, please bring one, two or however many of the above items you would like.
HRI sends these items to new foster homes when they are needed.

Cant wait to see everyone!!
Laurie


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey, Laurie--

I'm so happy to say that it looks like Molly and I will be able to come! :whoo:

Now, if I can only convince my girl to actually PLAY instead of peeking out from behind my legs!! :laugh:

Thanks again for your generous hospitality...I hope there's something I can bring...just name it!

Hope you're enjoying the Shore! Talk to you soon, Maureen and Molly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have to say that your post made me very happy!! I was upset that you and Molly didnt think originally that you could make it!! Yahoo !! I bet that since it is her second time in a few months, that she might feel more comfortable and play more. I think we will see Gryff play more, and Molly, maybe Billy, and Bacci Bella!! Woohoo, we are gonna have a great pizza party!!!! I want to try and get some pools, are the blow up ones better, or the hard plastic ones better? I am sure the blow up ones are cheaper, but do the dogs bite them or bust them with their nails?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd like to come, but I don't know if I'll be able to convince my husband with the price of gas so high. I'll let you know.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump: - Anyone else think they can come???


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes, I am giving my official YES for Henry and I.
This is Sunday August 10.

I have to think the traffic will be lighter (this is my hypothesis only)
With lots of folks down the shore and it being Sunday.

I have to go thru this thread and review what I am bringing for HavRescue etc.
I will bring my expen for to fold out to block the driveway if need be.

And Finally, I will let my friend know, who has a hav that this playdate is going on and will let you know Laurie - so we can have MORE HAVS!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is great Kordelia, the more the merrier!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm still hopeful that I'll be there. I'll let you know.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm not sure how we missed this post, but of course we will be there! Guapo can't wait to play...I'm afraid you won't get to spend much time with him, Laurie because he will running around like a maniac all day! Wait til you see him...


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

^^^ I love that pic of him sitting on chair like it is his ! And that smile!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well as long as I get a few kisses & hugs from my goddchildren, Teddy, Bella & Guapo - I will be happy!! Yahoo - gonna be a fun day!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump: Just wanted to reach out to see if anyone else wants to or can make it to the playdate!!! Just let me know!

Arlene, bad news for Javi - I came home from vacation today and found that the deer had eaten EVERY SINGLE HOSTA to the ground!! I guess he will have to find somewhere else to pee - ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Laurie, that's too bad, I think every dog LOVED to pee on those hostas, LOL.

Kubrick and I are totally excited for the play date! What fun!


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Laurie,
Not to worry - Javi will pee on the hosta root - deer do not interfere with his mission.

I can't wait to see everyone. I'm so looking forward to seeing Lucky! Hopefully we will be there at the same time.

A


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not going to be coming. I've only been waiting for four years, but somehow, I forgot that the Olympics are on, especially Gymnastics on the 10th. As a life-long gymnast, I can't budge away from the tv set for even a minute! 

Gryff will miss you all. Have fun!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ivy - I have 5 TVs!!!! So if the gymnastics is on at a time when the playdate is,you are welcome to watch here.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Ivy - I'm a gymnastics fan too. We can watch or we can record. We will miss you and Gryff if you do not come.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ivy, that's what DVR is for! I'm recording all of gymnastics myself.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

My husband is also complaining about how much it will cost in gas for me to drive down there. It's a pretty far drive for me. I'll try, but I don't know how much of a battle I want.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Ivy - do you come down 287 when you are heading to Laurie's - I'm probably around the half way mark and right off 287 - If you want, you could drive to my house and then I'll drive the rest of the way.

I don't think my daughter is coming with me this time and I may not bring all the pups if I am travelling alone.

Laurie - are you going to have the temporary fencing up? It is hard to keep track of all three . . . especially without the hostas.

Ivy - let me know if you are interested.

Arlene


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey guys - yes we will be putting up the temp fencing in the driveway and the other side of the house. NOT the woods though as we dont have any where near enough. The woods are very overgrown so I doubt they will try to get into the woods. I am trying very hard to get some of the blow up pools for the pups, but no one sells them this late in the season. I am checking one more store, so I hope to have some swimming - bring their bathing suits!! 
I just recently broke my foot, so I will be fashionably wearing a large boot on my foot, so no swimming for me - but you are all welcome to wear yours and swim in the kiddie pools if you wish!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, oh no! How did you break your foot? I hope it's not too painful... I've never broken anything in my life and sort of have a fear of it. Hope you don't put yourself out too much for the play date, especially with a broken foot! No cooking for you missy! Do you need me to bring anything?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurie, I am sorry to hear that you broke your foot. Having lived with one for several weeks, I know how difficult it gets. So please do take it easy, it is the best thing you can do for faster healing. 

We hope to see you. I am keeping tabs on the real time traffic on Google from here to your place on Sundays . It's going to be interesting to see how Mr.Benji does in all that red zone of no go traffic!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey guys, no idea how I broke my foot, but it happened 3 weeks ago, and I have been walking around on it, in terrible pain, but a Dr. on vacation diagnosed it as something else. So had xray today - an tada!! broken. Oh well, I will be fine. I hope to not cook much for the playdate so I will be fine. 

Poornima, the traffic should not be bad at all on a sunday!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Laurie

I feel so bad about your foot. are you sure you feel up to having the playdate? If you need anything let for that day let me know. I hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Elizabeth! Believe me, a broken foot is no big deal to me!! I walked around on it for 3 weeks before getting diagnosed properly. I will be still in a boot by then, but most likely almost fully healed by then. I will be fine & would NEVER cancel a playdate for something like that!! We are going to have such a blast, now we all have to say our prayers for a sunny nice day!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, Laurie! You broke your foot??:jaw: OUCH! You poor thing!

You better be a good girl and stay off it, you hear? Don't mess it up by overdoing things. ((hugs))

I had PM'd Laurie a couple of months ago, saying that I would POSSIBLY go to this play date at her place. The family and I are driving down to Wildwood, NJ on the 9th, and I thought it would be really fun to head up there and join you all at this play date. But alas,...... it's just way too much driving for this chickie. We will need about 9-10 hrs. from Mtl. to get to the condo, then the next day, I'd drive 2.5 hrs. up to Laurie's. I dont' think this body could take it. ound: 

What fun it would be though! I won't have our dogs with us, but I thought that would just leave me even more free to enjoy all of YOUR Havs! ..... and even sneak a couple of them away if I could. :biggrin1:

So, Laurie, you rest up! The rest of you........ TAKE A TON OF PICTURES!!!


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Laurie - sorry to hear about your broken foot. I hope you're all better by August 10th. But you might need that boot to keep Jake & Jazz in line. :whip:
I wanted to let you know (and maybe you have checked this out) that the PetSmart stores carry the plastic kiddie pools for $7.99. I doubt they will fit in my vehicle (along with the dog crates) or I would have picked up a few for the party. And I also wanted to warn everyone that Jake & Jazz don't have swimsuits so they will be swimming NAKED !!!
Looking forward to the play date. Please let me know what I can bring or what I can do to help out.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Good grief Laurie. Hope you're OK! If you need anything, just yell. I have a pool - if I can get it in my car I can bring it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

About the pool....... I bought a kiddie pool at Toys r Us last Aug., for $15. It's a rigid plastic pool and just perfect for a few dogs to run through and take a dip. Maybe a kid place like that, or Wal Mart would have them cheaper now or early Aug.... ?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Ouch Laurie - you are a trooper. I broke my arm ice skating with the girls two years ago this Christmas and it hurt like [email protected]&. And it took a year for it to really regain it's strength even though physical therapy brought them back fast.

You are my hero!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Laurie I am so sorry to hear about your injury!

I hope you are feeling ok. I hate breaking bones, they throb and it's so painful! We can't wait to see you in a few weeks!

:bounce:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Prayers started for sunny Aug. 9 and 10!! Well, Mr. Benji would be in his usual playful self if the ground is dry...so I am praying actually for many more days of sun!!:whoo:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*We are disappointed....*

that we most likely won't be able to go now. My in-laws were scheudled to arrive at our place on Aug. 9 and Laurie graciously invited me to include them as well. Unfortunately, due to airline changes they will now arrive on Aug. 10 in the morning.

We were really looking forward to meeting everybody but it looks like it wasn't meant to be. :hurt:

Best,
Poornima


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

Gosh, Laurie--Sad to hear about your broken foot. Maybe it happened when you were re-enacting The Karate Kid movie and took down an evil Cobra Kai? :boxing:
Hope you're healing quickly! 
Michelle bought some belly bands, we have some other dog/puppy items to donate and we're hitching a ride with Lina/Kubrick.
Guapo has been practicing swimming and loves playing in puddles if the pools come to fruition.
He's up to 5lbs and loves to run around like a nut. I'm not sure you'll want him walking around on your deck table this time around!
Can't wait! :whoo:
Let's just hope Guapo and Kubrick don't tire each other out during the car ride out to you!

Alan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is very funny Alan, most likely they will tire each other out, but then they can have a little swim, and then play again!! I just got a few balls for them all, still no luck on the pools, and I got a hoola hoop, which Lexi is already jumping through for treats!! 
And Guapo can go ANYWHERE he wants to - even if it is on my table!!!Godmommy says so!eace:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Laurie - I think I'll be there. I just PM'd Valentino's Mom (Renee) who lives near me to see if she wants to come too. I haven't met her before, but I've been dying to see her Hav puppy. If she can't come with me, I might ask my friend who has a wonderful Sheltie, if that's okay with you. It's a bit of a long drive for me and one puking dog. What time does the shindig start? I think it might help Gryff if I got there on the earlier side before there are too many dogs. He has become so much more comfortable with other dogs lately. I am hoping that he decides to play this time.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ivy - I am so happy to hear that you are working to get here!! People usually start arriving around 10am so whenever you get here, is fine. It might help Gryff if he is already here before the deluge of dogs, so he can get comfortable with the surroundings first. And he then can spend a little time getting to know my three, and maybe hang with them for the day. Let me know!!! 

STILL ON THE POOL HUNT!!!


----------



## Denise (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Laurie,

I will be there ON TIME!!!! Arlene are you bring all three of them?
Denise


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Looking forward to the playdate, and so is Henry!
~~~ good vibes to Laurie and her foot!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Stacy - thank you so much for the suggestion!!!!! I was unable to find pools anywhere! So I sent my son to Petsmart & he got 3 for the playdate. They are great, the harder plastic for only $7.99 a piece - what a deal!!!!
So it's a pool party - bathing suites optional!!!ound:


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Laurie - that's great !! I can't wait to see all the wet Havs !!:dance:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so excited I cant wait !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great idea! I wish I knew you were looking for pools. I got mine in the outdoor section of Kmart. Do you want me to bring mine if I can fit it?

Laurie,
I think I'll skip the bathing suits. After seeing Bella Scarlette getting ripped on "Greatest American Dog", I question putting clothes on my guys! LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha - so true - poor Bella Scarlett - she and her mommy really were ripped apart - but... Then again, I think her Mom is a NUT!!!

Anyway - we got 3 pools so that should be enough. I will put two out on the lawn and one on the deck, for the pups who are a little shy about being out with the "pack"


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi won't go in the pool. When we put ours out for the dogs, he hides under a chair. Shelby only likes the sprinkler and the rain.


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Hi everyone. We took Jake & Jazz to the local pet store (mom & pop type place) to get a few things to donate to the Hav Rescue. We told them why we were purchasing these items and they were happy to offer us a 15% discount. Yipppee !! So...any of you coming to the play date who hasn't picked up a few things for the charity, please don't be too shy to ask the store for a discount or donation.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Laurie,

Gee--hope your foot is mending well! Sorry to hear about your injury. The date sounds good to us, and Angelo will be attending this one. He was sorry he had to miss the last one.

Please let me know if there is something we can bring cuz we're bringing something! aside from the donations that is.

We'll definitely bring our expen. We need to keep Havee the Mayor in the backyard!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I second that, if there's anything you need us to bring let us know!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I will be there barring any unforseen circumstances. I am going to try to leave my house around 8:00 so I can get there early. I think it will help Gryff if it isn't too chaotic to start with. He has been really good playing with all the neighborhood dogs. We had four in my yard the other day and he had a blast.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jan, I am so glad to hear you guys are coming - dont worry about bringing your xpen - we are going to fence the house to the fence, and the house to the shed, so none of the pups can get out front. I also am happy that Angelo can come this time, we missed him the last time. I was just going to do beer, wine and pizza - and chips beforehand. So nothing really to bring!! except the pups and your donations if you wish. 

That is a great suggestion about asking for a discount from the pet store. I am sure the larger ones wont do it, but the small mom and pop store will I am sure!! 

Ivy, I am SO happy that you and Gryff are coming!! I think it will be great for him!


----------



## lindaj1183 (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG Laurie...we live in Hillsborough too!! It's funny because everyone that asks about our new puppies have never heard of the Havanese breed - it's nice to know that we have fellow-havs in the same town! I haven't looked at the boards recently because we've been busy trying to housebreak Maggie and Sophie (almost there )

Did you post the details anywhere? i.e. time, address, etc. I would love to meet everyone and can let you know for sure as the time approaches.
talk to you soon!
Linda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*ONLY 11 DAYS LEFT!!!!*

OK, so the playdate is getting closer. I have a list of people coming but wanted to just put the invite out there again in case there was someone who missed it!! I am going to list who I have coming, and if I missed you, I am sorry, just add your name to the thread.

Geri -I have not heard from you!!! Do you think you can make it?

Coming: 
Joe & Sylvia - Luna
Kordelia - Henry
Michele & Hubby - Kodi & Shelby
Janet & Frank DIL & 2 Grandkids - Bacci & Bella
Kristin & Tony - Lito & Nico
Linda - Scudder, Freddie & Bella
Elizabeth & Michael - Mollie
Arlene - Javi, Phoebe, Otto
Erica, son& Dtr - Bernie 
Tom & Stacy - Jake & Jaz 
Carolina - Kubrick 
Denise + familiy - Lucky 
Ivy & Alec- Gryff
Alan & Michele - Guapo 
Jan & Angelo - Havee 
Linda Herman - Maggie & Sophie (new forum members who live in my town!!! Yahoo!!)

Still undecided:
Diana - Teddy
gERI - mILO & Bailey - still no word from you????

Joanne(jabellar) - Castro- these guys cannot make it but are generously sending a box to us 
with HRI rescue items - THANKS JOANNE!!!!

Let me know guys if you are bringing lots of people with you - just so I can get the food thing down!! Thanks. 
Laurie


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Laurie, I think my son is coming with me.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK - I will add Alec to the list!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady and I are so sad that we can't make it. We will be looking forward to all of the pictures!!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I think Duncan and the family can't make it this time.
We are throwing my mother in law a surprise bday party and Ithink we have decided on that day,but we haven't made any definitive plans so for now we are up in the air.
SOrry,Laurie,I wish I had an answer.I know Danielle would rather be at your house,but being that her grandma is turning 75 I think we all need to be here especially since her health has deterioted since her stroke in May.
I will be in touch and thanks for thinking of us.
Dot


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dot, believe me - no pressure to give me an answer. Just show up!! We would all be thrilled. I understand that there might be something, and if it happens on Sat, then come here on Sunday. You know I am easy about that! I just wanted to put it out there so you would remember that we wanted you to come. My niece Katelin is coming that day to spend the week with me, and she is about Danielle's age - I figured they would bond fast!! Cause honestly katelin is not coming to hang out with Aunt Laurie, she is coming for the pups!!!! She loves them as much as Danielle does and she is about the same age!! 
You just let me know, or like I said - just show up!!! it would be a great surprise for us all and I dont mind at all!!!!!! 
Hope you can make it, but certainly understand if you cant! We are actually spending Sat night - the night before out for Gabe's father's 85th!!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Laurief said:


> OK, so the playdate is getting closer. I have a list of people coming but wanted to just put the invite out there again in case there was someone who missed it!! I am going to list who I have coming, and if I missed you, I am sorry, just add your name to the thread.
> 
> Geri -I have not heard from you!!! Do you think you can make it?
> 
> ...


Hi Laurie 
My husband Michael will also be attending.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Karen, No!!!! We will miss Brady. I was also hoping we could go for a walk and see how that lady's gardening is going.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhhh, I am so jealous. Laurie, you are a great party thrower, even with a broken foot---I am in awe!!! I can't wait to see the pictures. Sending you healing vibes on the foot.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey guys - I wont be around for a day or so, had to bring hubby to ER this am at 6:30 and it is 1:30 and he is still there!! He is being admitted, and will be there at least one night. So I will be there, and not on the computer, I just ran home from the hospital to feed pups, and of course had to sign on the forum!1 

Keep posting who is coming with you, so I have some numbers. Talk to you guys tomorrow.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Laurief said:


> Hey guys - I wont be around for a day or so, had to bring hubby to ER this am at 6:30 and it is 1:30 and he is still there!! He is being admitted, and will be there at least one night. So I will be there, and not on the computer, I just ran home from the hospital to feed pups, and of course had to sign on the forum!1
> 
> Keep posting who is coming with you, so I have some numbers. Talk to you guys tomorrow.


Hey Laurie - hope all is well with the hubby...

Castro and I would love to come out and play, but we have guests from out of town that weekend.

I hope everyone has fun, and looking forward to seeing tons of pictures - of both puppies and humans!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, hope all is well with DH. Sending hugs and healing thoughts your way.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Linda,
Unfortunately Moxie and I cannot be in NJ on Sunday as I had hoped. Looking forward to the pictures! Thank you.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry, Laurie, not Linda :-(.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, hon, you will end up running yourself ragged! I hope all is o.k. with your hubby. Doesn't sound fun, having to wait that long in an ER, but he's being admitted, so I hope it means that he'll be fine.

Do pls. keep us posted o.k.? (((hugs)))


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Morning guys - unfortunately, no diagnosis yet, but he has been on pain meds all night. MRI is scheduled for this morning. I know he HATES it there, and worse yet, he is in so much pain he cannot get comfortable. Hopefully today will get some answers!!! 

Oh, I am so sad, I was lookimng forward to meeting Moxie and Castro. I hope that you guys will be able to make the next one!! I have a couple friends in town who also have Havs & I believe, plan on bringing them to play as well!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie I'm sorry to read about your DH, I hope they find what is causing the pain and all is ok. We are sending lots of healing vibes his way.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, hope he is OK. Try to keep us posted.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Laurie, I'm so, so sorry that your husband is in such pain. The only good news is that being in the hospital is that he can get morphine much more easily. And let me tell you, that's the really good stuff! Hope he gets relief soon and the diagnosis is something that's easily taken care of. 

Your foot, your DH, gee I'm kinda hoping that you aren't up for number 3 too. May all your mishaps be little ones okay?


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

I hope all turns out fine with DH. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurie, I am so sorry to hear that your husband is in pain. I hope all turns out well for him. Sending him tons of healing wibes and positive thoughts. Take care! Good luck!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just checkin' for updates. Our thoughts are with you guys!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Laurief said:


> Morning guys - unfortunately, no diagnosis yet, but he has been on pain meds all night. MRI is scheduled for this morning. I know he HATES it there, and worse yet, he is in so much pain he cannot get comfortable. Hopefully today will get some answers!!!
> 
> Oh, I am so sad, I was lookimng forward to meeting Moxie and Castro. I hope that you guys will be able to make the next one!! I have a couple friends in town who also have Havs & I believe, plan on bringing them to play as well!!


Laurie I am so sorry to hear that your husbandis not feeling well. I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Laurief said:


> Morning guys - unfortunately, no diagnosis yet, but he has been on pain meds all night. MRI is scheduled for this morning. I know he HATES it there, and worse yet, he is in so much pain he cannot get comfortable. Hopefully today will get some answers!!!
> 
> Oh, I am so sad, I was lookimng forward to meeting Moxie and Castro. I hope that you guys will be able to make the next one!! I have a couple friends in town who also have Havs & I believe, plan on bringing them to play as well!!


Laurie I am so sorry to hear that your husband is not feeling well. I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*hi*



Laurief said:


> Morning guys - unfortunately, no diagnosis yet, but he has been on pain meds all night. MRI is scheduled for this morning. I know he HATES it there, and worse yet, he is in so much pain he cannot get comfortable. Hopefully today will get some answers!!!
> 
> Oh, I am so sad, I was lookimng forward to meeting Moxie and Castro. I hope that you guys will be able to make the next one!! I have a couple friends in town who also have Havs & I believe, plan on bringing them to play as well!!


Laurie I am so sorry to hear that your husband is not feeling well. I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Just checkin' for updates. Our thoughts are with you guys!


Me to Laurie, we are thinking of you.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie,
I hope Gabe is feeling better. Please let us know how he is doing when you get a chance.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, I'm sorry to hear about Gabe! Let us know how he is doing when you get a chance.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurie, checking this morning to see how your DH is doing. I do hope he is getting better. Keep us posted when you get the chance. :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys - We got home late last night. Still no real answers after many tests. They believe that possibly he passed a kidney stone that caused an infection, but still not sure. He will be following up with a specialist this week. Percocet seems to be making him happy though 

Lisa - we already had #3 when our friends son (and my son's friend and teammate) committed suicide last week - so I HOPE that we are done!!!!! 

Now, on to better things!! One week left!! I just got my HRI harnesses, and am excited about the playdate. Lets all hope for sunny weather!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad to hear you and DH are home Laurie, kidney stones on top of an infection is very very painful, poor guy I know exactly how he feels. Hopefully everything will clear up quick and he will be feeling better in no time. If the percs make him sick just take a dramamine 30 min before the percs and it will help.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, so glad Gabe is feeling better (for your sake  ) Kidney stones are so painful. They brought my DH to his knees and he is a big guy. My poor DS had a bout with them last winter for 2 weeks. They almost put him in the hospital.

Weather report for Aug 10 - Farmer's Almanac says warm and scattered showers. I like that forecast. I remind DH evey day that he has to remember to cancel his Sunday clients so we can go to Laurie's. Last night I told the pups we were going to Aunt Laurie's soon to play with the puppies and Shelby started doing her happy dance. ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Laurie,
I hope Gabe is doing better. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for some kinda of firm diagnosis. We need him for the playdate!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, I hope that Gabe feels better soon... kidney stones are SO painful, I can't imagine how much worse it must be to get an infection on top of it. I'm sorry about your son's friend as well. What a horrible last couple of weeks you've had! Maybe the play date will cheer you up some. :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, that is what I am counting on!! I cannot wait to see all my old friends, and quite a few new ones this year too!!! I too hope that Gabe will be doing better by then, but I do have two strong boys here who could put the fencing up if Gabe can't. 
I am not normally one to complain, but I am SO glad that July is over with - it has been the worst month!! So I cant wait to start the new month off with a fun playdate!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, glad gabe is home and responding to the pain meds... Hopefully August will be a better month for you.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh no Laurie!! I come home from vacation to find out there's even more going on?? I hope Gabe is feeling better. 
Here's to a *healthy, happy *August for you and your family!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurie, glad to know Gabe is responding to medication and is home. Wish him speedy recovery. Hope you have happy, peaceful rest of the year!


----------



## eanderson917 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Laurie,
Arlene told Bernie and I about your last play date and we couldn't make it. We would love to come to this one. Bernie is one of Phoebe and Javi's puppies.
Erica


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Erica, of course you are welcome to come. I will be so nice to see another of Pheobe and Javi's babies. I believe I am correct in saying that Bernie and Lucky are brothers???? Lucky will be here too!! 
Cant wait to meet you guys!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

<------Jealous and want to come!:Cry:

See my hissy fit? :rant::faint::rant::faint:


Can you please move Laurie so I can go to your playdates?ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry, if I move, I cannot guarantee the large yard, and then cant have the playdates - how about you come our way???


----------



## eanderson917 (Apr 25, 2008)

Laurie,
We are looking forward to the playdate and meeting everyone. Is there anything I can bring? My son, daughter and of course "Bernie" and myself are coming. Thanks so much!!!! Can't wait!!!!
Erica


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*I need your help...*

I am so sorry to say that I have finally come to the conclusion that I am overwhelmed!! With DH in hospital, I am set back 2 full days , and problems with kids, and preparing for 2 to head to college, and my foot and hip problems, I was fine with cooking for the playdate! Well... I just found out that Brother in Law and family is coming up and MIL is insisting on having 85th Bdday dinner Sat night for my FIL and the whole family will be coming back to my house on Sat.
Now.. that is not a problem in itself, except that it does not give me much time to cook for the playdate. So.. I was wondering if you guys would be ok with a "pot luck" type lunch, where everyone brings something? I am so sorry to ask, and if you cannot, it is fine, as I DID invivte you!! I am so embarrassed to ask but I just dont think that I will be able to feed 50 people after all that is going on. Let me know what you all think. Thanks and I am sorry!!!!
Laurie


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

WHAT?! Don't be silly...of course we'll bring stuff!!! I'm willing to bring just about anything so let me know if there's something you'd like us to bring. We'll be traveling from the city with 2 dogs and 3 people so something we can either pick up in NJ on our way or that's easily transportable would work best for us...


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Laurie - I've never met you and I already like you !! You have been thru so much these past few weeks. I know I would have raised the "white flag" a long time ago. :yield::yield:You're a strong woman. I'm glad that you're still willing to host the play date...I think it's just what you need....SOME FUN !!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I'm willing to bring something else (besides the coconut cake). I love pot luck parties !! arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, of course we'll bring things!!! What do you need? Main courses, appetizers, desserts, drinks? Maybe if we make a list or something?

I was also thinking we can even order pizza and everyone pitch in or something... just a thought!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys, I feel so bad about this!! I thought about Pizza but figured with all the people we may have, it will be around $300 so I figured that if a lot can make something,then we will have enough. Lina, are you taking the train or driving??


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Laurie 

That would be great. Let me know what you need me to bring


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Lina - I thought of the pizza thing, too. Laurie, pizza was your original menu plan. With so many people traveling making it hard to transport certain foods, I think it's a great idea for all of us to chip in a few bucks and just order pizza. 
But I'm game for anything.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, $300 divided by 23... that's my count at least is $13 per person. That's not too bad at all and is probably less than what I would spend buying stuff to bring anyway... but whatever you decide to go with is fine by me!

Also, I will be driving. It'll be me, Alan, Michelle and Kubrick and Guapo carpooling down!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Sharing in the cost of pizza works for us too. It's the least we can do and don't mind at all!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Pizza sounds great! Also, we have unopened bags of doritos, tortilla chips, and pretels that we can bring.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

We are so excited for this coming weekend!

I'd love to chip in for pizza, whatever you need Laurie since you are always the hostess who gets us all together  I can bring some dessert as well, we have my favorite Italian bakery 2 blocks away.... :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, being married to an Italian myself, there is no way I'd go to your place empty-handed. I KNOW what it's like to want to feed everyone, but I think it's only normal of you to suggest potluck! I mean... whoa! That's a LOT of people to cook for, girl!

Darn. O.k., o.k., I know I'm not going, but I want to SOOOOOOO badly!! WWWAAAAAAAAA!!! 

Julie, want to have a pity party with me? sniff, sniff......  

Laurie, I am glad to hear Gabe is home. Your own pain issues aren't easy to deal with either. (((hugs))) to you guys!


----------



## eanderson917 (Apr 25, 2008)

Bernie and I will make some pasta salad.


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

If Pizza or pot luck is it that is fine with us. We can pick soda and munchies as well if need.

Thank you Laurie for opening your home. You are wonderful.

Jon, Sylvia & Luna


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

If Pizza is good for everyone, thats good for me, I just hate to ask you all to chip in, but with beth bath & beyond getting all my $$$$$$ for the 2 college preps. I so appreciate it!!!! 
I have all the paper products, and soda, I can get beer . 
Erica,pasta salad is great, but only if you want!! 
Stacy is bringing a coconut cake (yahoo, my favorite!!!) 
so a few more desserts would be great. And I am sure that I have some chips, and if anyone wants to bring a few. 

I noticed in the last few playdates, that no one really ate the appetizers as they were all watching the pups, so I think chips is perfect. 

You guys are the greatest!!! Please understand how hard it is for me to ask for help!! Married to an italian, as Marj says, has made me always want to FEED everyone & LOTS!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry is pretty excited to run around that gorgeous backyard with all the hav's.
Let me know if there is something specific I should bring or I'll figure it out.

thanks Laurie, we certainly appreciate your arranging these playdates!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Laurie - I'll let you in on a secret - when you are a guest at someone's home for a play date - it's much more comfortable to chip in and bring things or contribute to the kitty to buy the food. You as the hostess are already doing all the coordinating, cleaning, prep and clean up. It makes a guest feel more comfortable if they can help by bringing something other than their own personal poop-machines. Hugs to you and I am so proud of you for asking everyone to chip in. You go girl.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> It makes a guest feel more comfortable if they can help by bringing something other than their own personal poop-machines.


ound:ound:ROFLMAO.....ound:ound:
That is so funny Lisa! ound:


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Finicky Guapo*

Hi, all.
I'm hoping more than one person coming to the playdate at one point or another has had their dog become *quite* finicky with their food. Guapo has reached that point where he'll like one food one day and not like it the next. Getting him to eat has been very difficult lately:frusty:, so we were wondering if people could bring a little sample of kibble in a baggie (or wet food cans that your dog might not like anymore), Guapo would really appreciate sampling so we can buy him a food that he likes. 
He should be eating puppy food, but getting him to eat any dog food at this point would be a victory. :hungry:
Thanks and looking forward to Sunday!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Julie - glad I could make you laugh. And have you ever noticed that when you go to someone's house how our little Havanese are holding an extra couple of poops or pees just so to embarrass you?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is very true, that is why I always put out a fancy basket full of poop bags for all my guests to use!! It's ok with me, just as long as all the Havs come!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

yanks0420 said:


> Hi, all.
> I'm hoping more than one person coming to the playdate at one point or another has had their dog become *quite* finicky with their food. Guapo has reached that point where he'll like one food one day and not like it the next. Getting him to eat has been very difficult lately:frusty:, so we were wondering if people could bring a little sample of kibble in a baggie (or wet food cans that your dog might not like anymore), Guapo would really appreciate sampling so we can buy him a food that he likes.
> He should be eating puppy food, but getting him to eat any dog food at this point would be a victory. :hungry:
> Thanks and looking forward to Sunday!


Sure, will gladly sample you some of Henry's "Life's Abundance" kibble. Though, he recommends the cat's Iams ! ugh!
see you all at Laurie & Gabes.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

OK all you NJ Playdate attendees!! How would you all feel about chipping in $10 each to the NJ Playdate Pizza Fund??

Laurie has had her hands full and pockets emptied with 2 college bound kids and Gabe her DH having health problems, nevermind she hasn't been feeling her best lately with a broken foot and bad hip.

How about it guys!! Step up to the plate and let me know if you wouldn't mind giving a much needed helping hand.

Forgot to mention NO CHARGE for kids.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Janet Zee said:


> OK all you NJ Playdate attendees!! How would you all feel about chipping in $10 each to the NJ Playdate Pizza Fund??
> 
> Laurie has had her hands full and pockets emptied with 2 college bound kids and Gabe her DH having health problems, nevermind she hasn't been feeling her best lately with a broken foot and bad hip.
> 
> ...


Hi Janet!

I know I said it before, but DH and I would be happy to chip in 20$ for pizza, and to bring some desert as well. I am thinking a cookie platter, or maybe a cake.

See you soon! Only a few more days! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Just an FYI - I updated post #85 with the list of who is exptected to be coming on Sunday!! I cannot wait to see you all!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

We're more than happy to each give $10 (so $20 total for us) for pizza. We will also bring some bags of chips (doritos, pretzels, and tortilla chips).


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Janet Zee said:


> OK all you NJ Playdate attendees!! How would you all feel about chipping in $10 each to the NJ Playdate Pizza Fund??
> 
> Laurie has had her hands full and pockets emptied with 2 college bound kids and Gabe her DH having health problems, nevermind she hasn't been feeling her best lately with a broken foot and bad hip.
> 
> ...


that sound great. It will be me and Micheal ( my Hub) so it will be $20 for us and if I see something yummy for dessert I will pick it up!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

sounds like a plan ! $10 pp !


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, I wish we could be there.
But MD is just a little far from N.J.
Maybe next time we'll go and stay overnight in a hotel.
Have fun everyone!

Laurie, you are awesome!


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Tom and I are happy to chip in for the pizza. I'm also bringing coconut cake but Laurie just might keep that all to herself. :laugh:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

You guys are the best......I knew I could depend on you to come through in a pinch!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll also pitch in, no problem! I'll bring some chips and dessert as well, I think.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Well DH is unable to get off work Sun
Now I need to get the kids to beg Nana to take the trip with us again, LOL.
Of course, if we do come we would all be more than happy to chip in! Shall we bring the chocolate mousse cake again?:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys are cracking me up - at this rate, forget the pizza, we can all just eat dessert arty:

Tell your Mom that I will fix her a plate, and she can sit inside, away from all the comotion, and I will even let her have Lexi with her!! Think it will work???
My Godbaby just HAS to be at my playdate!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Tell your Mom that I will fix her a plate, and she can sit inside, away from all the comotion, and I will even let her have Lexi with her!! Think it will work???
> My Godbaby just HAS to be at my playdate!!!


Lol Laurie! She loves the comotion and all the pups! We still laugh when we talk about Teddy's behavior at the last playdate. It's the traveling that she complains about, I just have to get her back out here.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Dessert and puppies... great combination!!!

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds good to us. Angelo and I will gladly chip in $20 for pizza! We'll bring some beer too.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Count us in for whatever you need. I can't wait to see everyone! Safe trip to everyone.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you all so much for jumping in, no questions asked, to make this another great NJ Playdate.

I know Laurie will appreciate all the help she is too proud to ask for.

Pizza and desserts.......can't get better than that!!!


----------



## eanderson917 (Apr 25, 2008)

Laurie
I need directions to the playdate. I'm coming from Rockland County NY, it's by Northern NJ. We can't wait!!! 
Erica and Bernie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's a terrific idea. I think we should always consider doing this for future playdates.
My dog sitter might come with me, so I'm in for 20 bucks. Can't wait to see you all!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*Surprise Guest(s)*

Oh I just so excited. I am having a very special guest who is coming to the playdate!!! This person ( and pups) were the start of it all!!!!

I cannot wait!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

is your breeder coming?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You will see..... And by the way Linda, I am in love with your dog sitter before even meeting her so you better be careful, I might ask her to move to NJ!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm just getting caught up on this thread. I'm in for Pizza and I will bring some dessert or drinks (Mojito's anyone?). Just let me know what you need Laurie.

Arlene


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like we might have some wet dogs! I'm leaving your place to go visit my uncle in a nursing home. I might have to clean Gryff up a bit before I split.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*CANCELLED TO BE POSTPONED*

SORRY SEE NEW THREAD BY LINDA


----------

